# Petroleum Production Engineering, Elsevier 2007



## محمد الخثعمي (5 نوفمبر 2007)

Petroleum Production Engineering, Elsevier (2007).pdf


من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/2834001..._Elsevier__2007_.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54


----------



## samir37 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ALLAH Bless you dear brother thanks alot


----------



## omelkorah (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adimo6 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوظافر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر وبالتوفيق,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## silicon_100 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## صلاح محمد عيسي (9 يوليو 2010)

اريد ان اقرا اهم ثلاثة كتب في الreservoir ومثلهم في الproduction والdrilling. ارجو منك المساعدة.ارسلها لي علي الايميل[email protected]. 
_ صلاح السوداني_


----------



## aboood16 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 نوفمبر 2014)

aboood16 قال:


> اللينك لا يعمل


جرب التحميل من هنا


----------

